# Solve Ethernet controller code 28



## junnie456 (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone please help me i can't seem to know how to fix my computer problem because when i reprogram my computer the multimedia audio controller isn't installed how can i fix it? please help!!!

Here are the details of my computer please help!!!
Computer
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name NONE-6D15762A1B
User Name Administrator

Motherboard
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE, 866 MHz (6.5 x 133)
Motherboard Name Asus CUV4X-C (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 DIMM)
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT82C694X Apollo Pro133A
System Memory 256 MB (PC133 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Medallion (11/21/00)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display
Video Adapter NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro (Microsoft Corporation) (32 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64

Multimedia
Audio Adapter C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device

Storage
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller ABNLNNMT IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST320413A (20 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive ASUS CD-S500/A (50x CD-ROM)
Optical Drive ZX3862V FDT199Z SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions
C: (NTFS) 19085 MB (3138 MB free)

Input
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network
Network Adapter ADMtek AN983 10/100 PCI Adapter (122.3.218.114)
Modem SoftV92 Data Fax Modem

Peripherals
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB Device PC Camera-168


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
Seeing you upgraded you may need this chipset driver first:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070
Download and install the 4 in 1 chipset driver (2nd one).

To install the driver, save any unsaved work and close all applications then click on the driver download link (above). Choose the "Save File" option and save it to your folder under Windows where you file your drivers. Unzip the file. (To unzip the file right click and highlight "Extract All") Then double click on the Setup.exe file to run the installation program. Follow the prompts and restart at the end of the installation.

You may need win RAR to extrct the file to a folder. Here is a link:
http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-2250_4-10007677.html

Try this driver for your Audio:
http://www.download.com/C-Media-CMI...-CMI8738WD&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlpid=10495782

Try this driver for your ethernet controller:
http://www.soft32.com/download_172686.html
Hope this helps. 
Thanks
Bill

PS- I have also replied to your PM


----------

